# Help Name Hunting Camp



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I need some ideas on naming my deer camp, does anyone have any good deer camp names???


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

I have hunted at one called "hearts desire"


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Name*

Divorce Court


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

My buddy hung a sign on the gate at his place that simply says "No B...i...t...c...h....ing" so no one does and the name kinda stuck.


----------



## CARBNSLNGER1 (Sep 29, 2006)

You might get away with Camp Stik-o-lot-o-deer or Early Risers Deer Camp like that but dont name it Broke Back Mountain. You migh attract the wrong type of hunter to that one.:darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

lol some good names. You might want to find the name of a creek on the property and use it for your camp name. Something along those lines.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Camp Stabbin' Cabin.

Of course, this only applies to bowhunting and/or immoral activities. :wink:


----------



## sdogg0 (Oct 31, 2007)

I vote on a great canadian greeting
"NEED A BEER??"


----------



## camotoy (May 26, 2007)

call it TOAD BUSTERS!!!


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

I wouldn't name it right away. You have to let it earn it's name.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Keep them Coming !!!!!!


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

One of the camp next to ours is an old indian name WADAFUGAWEE!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ours is called "Big Antler Acres".
A buddy's is called "7th Heaven" cuz there are 7 guys in on it.
I think over time you will end up calling it something over and over and it will stick. I think we call ours "the cabin" more than anything.

Lien2


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*name*

The Stumble Inn...(at wherever it is).


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

If you and it's occupants do a lot of ground hunting, you could call it "Camp Rumps on Stumps".

JP


----------



## coup (Oct 13, 2007)

*last arrow*

how about
lost arrow
last arrow,
bent arrow
last chance
20 below
8pt or better
blind hunting club


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd have signs up all over it with its name. I'd call it "No Trespassing".:wink:


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is ours:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

The critter gitters...


Our camp motto

Hunters make better lovers, they go deep in the bush, shoot more then once and always want to eat it.......


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Empty Quivers, Bottoms Up, The Shack, Slice n Dice, Whiskey Falls, Rut n Gut..:darkbeer:


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Give us a little history about it and maybe we can get a better feel for it's name.

JP


----------



## green head (Feb 17, 2004)

Rack Shack


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

" The Place To Be"...............


----------



## Husker Buck (Jul 24, 2006)

Our deer camp is held at "Buck Rut Acres"


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

camp dismusbedaplace


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

Slicker Than A Minnows Root Hunting Club!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

like WackMaster said, a camp has to earn it's name. There needs to be a reason you call it what you do. A camp name has to have some character.......:archer:


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

let it name itself. we have names for each stand in the hill country. my favorite is "8 foot under". the story behind it is when my uncle first got the place he went out early in the year and put up a bunch of 15 foot homeade ladder stands and the rungs were on 1 foot centers. he went back a few months later and it was the wet season and the water was up to the 8th rung of one of the stands. brother-in-law, honey-hole, double-wide, out-back, up-front. just give it time, it will come


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Easy Acres hunting camp. :wink: Crazy wolf


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

ours is called the squirrel bait huntin club, cause were just "nuckingfuts" about hunting


----------



## martin_shooter (Jul 6, 2003)

Beaver said:


> Divorce Court


haha #1 :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

The rack shack...the bone throne....


----------



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*name*

"The Hunters Edge"
"Buck Hill"
"Hunters Trail"


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

cracker creek hunt club


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I also think that it will name itself, after you visit it a few times. The name will come when you least expect it, and it will be good one, an original.


----------



## Dweis (Nov 24, 2007)

If your not very good... 

the 0 for dome


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Our rifle camp in Northern Michigan is called the: 

WILDFOWEL THRASHERS


----------



## lostinbass (May 10, 2007)

High Hopes Hunting Club


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The Lost Arrow

or

The Regal Beagle


----------



## BigBill (Mar 26, 2006)

ours was hole in the wall - and it earned its name the hard way


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

I drive past one whose name always makes me laugh..."Breaking Wind".


----------



## All4Huntin (Jul 26, 2007)

Ours was named "Double Lung Hunt Club"

It was going to be "Gut Pile Hunt Club"


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

you are asking everyone for help on naming YOUR deer camp???? dude, the idea behind deer camp is that it is what it means to YOU, deer camp is different for each person, you gotta have memories of the place, maybe a funny story, embarressing moments, high school party shack whatever.........point being the only person that can name YOUR deer camp is YOU and the other people that use it with you.




you wouldnt get a puppy and then come online and ask everybody to name it for you would you? or a kid? deer camp is the same way........


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

PA Dave said:


> I drive past one whose name always makes me laugh..."Breaking Wind".


Rt. 414 below Blackwell?

I've always been a fan of Breaking Wind...


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Camp *******, where women want us animals fear us...... catchy slogun


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Camp Buck U


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Camp Name!!!*

How About "Makin Dew" I Like That. It Has A Nice Ring To It. JJT


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

Olink said:


> Rt. 414 below Blackwell?
> 
> I've always been a fan of Breaking Wind...


That's the one! You gotta know that camp earned it's name. :wink:


----------



## jacoblea (Jan 2, 2008)

Boone and Crockett Club, bunker hill, cotton hill, All Seasons Hunting Club


----------



## HornHunter84 (Dec 6, 2007)

"The BUCK DON'T Getaway"


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

My club members always enter" N.F.D" in the log book after not scoring that day..


A raised middle finger is also the club motto.


----------

